
An Analysis of the Distribution of Birthdays in a Calendar Year - wamatt
http://www.panix.com/~murphy/bday.html
======
liotier
In France when a person's exact birth date is unknown, a fictitious birth date
is set on the 1st of January of the estimated or actual year of birth. I know
a few African-born persons in that case. I expected to see that reflected in a
slight bump in observed births on the 1st of January... But no such anomaly
exists in the article's data...

------
jorts
I think it's funny that there's a noticeable bump in births around nine months
after wintertime (Nov/Dec).

